# Water Drops? It's a new craze?



## HoboSyke (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey guys, I have seen that water drop threads are a plenty here at the moment. I took these a fair few months back, maybe 6 or more. This was my first attempt at it and i'm happy with how I went. I know how to improve but I haven't altered my setup yet to achieve this. I did these with a canon 100mm macro lens and 5D2. I hope you like them.
1.





2.




3.




4.




5. HDR of above




6.




7.





Thanks for comments and viewing..


----------



## grafxman (Feb 1, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ajkramer87 (Feb 1, 2010)

Great pictures. I love looking at these types of photos.


----------



## crestremovals (Feb 4, 2010)

really so nice image I like it very much 


Thanks for these picture;s


----------



## Provo (Feb 4, 2010)

How about a bowl of milk and having a oreo cookie falling into it 
everyone is doing this water thing.


----------



## TexasJeff (Feb 13, 2010)

Wonderful sharpness. Nicely done.


----------



## CNCO (Feb 15, 2010)

2 is just awesome


----------



## j-digg (Mar 2, 2010)

Water drops arent exactly a "new" craze, but oh well.. at least no 2 photos of them are ever truely the same.. also it's something someone can do indoors, and it's something pretty interesting to try out when someone gets into macro for the first time.. I get my 100mm macro L lens todayyyyyy.. woohoo.

Also I agree ^ 2 is awesome.


----------



## bigtwinky (Mar 2, 2010)

Not a new trend, or just as new as HDR and Selective Colouring are.

Doesn't mean they aren't fun to do though!  They are challenging, specially when you try and do them different than the masses.  

I like yours very nice job.  Have you tried varying the background you are using while shooting?  Find some fun shapes, maybe some gift wrapping paper.  These can sometimes be nicely reflected in the water drop and provide some interesting bokeh.


----------



## Caffler (Mar 2, 2010)

oh i like these,
a guid wee jahb....
as they say around my neck of the woods


----------



## rufus5150 (Mar 2, 2010)

> Doesn't mean they aren't fun to do though!



My favorite part is going through and throwing out all of the ones that look phallic.

Hrm. Perhaps I shouldn't have admitted that...


----------



## bigtwinky (Mar 2, 2010)

:lmao:


----------



## j-digg (Mar 2, 2010)

rufus5150 said:


> > Doesn't mean they aren't fun to do though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LOL, yeah I noticed that they tend to look this way a good percentage of the time...


----------

